

Show HN: hand-picked unregistered domains for your side project or non-profit - gabemart
http://ortiga.org

======
gradschool
Thanks for setting it up, but I got this message on the email confirmation
page:

"You've stumbled upon a missing page, but the evidence is elementary. We're on
the case."

Why don't you just take my word for it that I gave you my correct email
address?

~~~
gabemart
Sorry about that, and thanks for pointing it out.

I made a silly mailchimp error that somehow worked fine in testing.

It should be working now.

------
gabemart
Hunting for neat .orgs is a little hobby of mine. I find many that I like but
don't have a use for. This is a test to see if anyone else is interested in
them.

